# Dab/Wax side effect?



## sherylsue85 (May 31, 2014)

Has anyone had a side effect from doing dabs/wax? every time and i mean every time (and yes im new to this just started dabbing 2 days ago) i puke + cough really bad... not sure if the puking is caused by the coughing way to hard n for a while i mean like 5+ mins.... any advice?


----------



## Metasynth (May 31, 2014)

Yes, you're puking from coughing too much, Happens to alot of people when they first start dabbing, apparently. I dunno, I've coughed pretty hard from dabbing and never puked, but I know its not uncommon.


----------



## charface (May 31, 2014)

You really have to trust the person making it.
Take smaller hits.
Read about the process so you will be harder to take advantage


----------



## sherylsue85 (May 31, 2014)

what about um my roommate she had to run to the bathroom after and have a bowl movement? i thought she just had issues with the food she maybe ate but then the next day she dab again and she said it happened again. her boyfriend says that happens to him


----------



## Metasynth (May 31, 2014)

ya'll some funny stoners


----------



## sherylsue85 (May 31, 2014)

charface said:


> You really have to trust the person making it.
> Take smaller hits.
> Read about the process so you will be harder to take advantage


you said i really have to trust the person making it... i got it from a shop... i hope they wouldnt take advantage... and im curious why you say this is there a bad way to make it i really do need to read up on it.


----------



## Metasynth (May 31, 2014)

could be under purged...retain residual solvents


----------



## sherylsue85 (May 31, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> ya'll some funny stoners


ill choose to take that as a compliment, im not everyones cup of tee but my life rocks and im happy. so ill be a funny stoner any day thanks buddy


----------



## sherylsue85 (May 31, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> could be under purged...retain residual solvents


i see. ya ill have to read up on it. truthfully i love good old bud the taste the flavor the stickiness of the buds after handling them cant go wrong with that


----------



## Metasynth (May 31, 2014)

You don't have to dab just cause the kool kids are doin' it.


----------



## charface (May 31, 2014)

We have shops here who buy from people i know fir a fact have no real idea of what they are doing and require no testing.
Buying from Some shops means nothing
unfortunatly.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 31, 2014)

sherylsue85 said:


> what about um my roommate she had to run to the bathroom after and have a bowl movement? i thought she just had issues with the food she maybe ate but then the next day she dab again and she said it happened again. her boyfriend says that happens to him


Sounds like some good sheit.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JJJjay (May 31, 2014)

charface said:


> We have shops here who buy from people i know fir a fact have no real idea of what they are doing and require no testing.
> Buying from Some shops means nothing
> unfortunatly.


^True

Dab vapor is very thick and dense thus the coughing... Like others said if I were you I would take smaller dabs and/or switch batches


----------



## BenFranklin (May 31, 2014)

Why do people insist on fucking with something that aint broke to begin with?? 

Leave weed alone, stop trying to make it into something that it's not.


----------



## JJJjay (Jun 1, 2014)

BenFranklin said:


> Why do people insist on fucking with something that aint broke to begin with??
> 
> Leave weed alone, stop trying to make it into something that it's not.


#FoundingFather


----------



## sherylsue85 (Jun 9, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> You don't have to dab just cause the kool kids are doin' it.


wow your rude. im not dabing cause the cool kids are doing it. im trying to find a way to get stoned. when your going through a oz in 5 days and barely feeling like your getting high or relaxed enough to affect my panic attacks i thought it was time to find something in the thc market a little stronger than just a bowl of weed. next time you want to point figures though go look it the mirror and truthfully tell yourself that apart of your life isnt a mimic of someone else. how do you think we learn what we like we see someone else doing it and then choose to incorporate it into our own lives. so get over yourself.


----------



## sherylsue85 (Jun 9, 2014)

charface said:


> We have shops here who buy from people i know fir a fact have no real idea of what they are doing and require no testing.
> Buying from Some shops means nothing
> unfortunatly.


i completely agree with that. even the weed goes untested and people break out with fungal infections from the mold on it. also there are no regulations in how or what it is grown in and after doing alot of research the dangers of the kind of soils it is grown in that the affects it can have on you is crazy. people should really pay attention to how and what is going into there product these are peoples health and lives they are affecting. but unfortunately most growers are not in it for the benefits for the patient rather the money they make from gowing.


----------



## sherylsue85 (Jun 9, 2014)

BenFranklin said:


> Why do people insist on fucking with something that aint broke to begin with??
> 
> Leave weed alone, stop trying to make it into something that it's not.


i kinda agree with that except weed is not touching my anxiety attacks lately and i refuse to take the narcotics that would be prescribed for it if i choice to go with BIG PHARMA


----------



## charface (Jun 9, 2014)

Plus it is addicting trying to work out a nice method.


----------



## cbellows (Jun 10, 2014)

sherylsue85 said:


> wow your rude. im not dabing cause the cool kids are doing it. im trying to find a way to get stoned. when your going through a* oz in 5 days and barely feeling like your getting high or relaxed enough to affect my panic attacks* i thought it was time to find something in the thc market a little stronger than just a bowl of weed. next time you want to point figures though go look it the mirror and truthfully tell yourself that apart of your life isnt a mimic of someone else. how do you think we learn what we like we see someone else doing it and then choose to incorporate it into our own lives. so get over yourself.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jun 23, 2014)

I've dabbed several times never puked till I took a half gram dab. I didn't puke coughing though it was 15 mins later in the couch. NEVER Thought I Could GET To High lol


----------



## fuzzyl (Jul 4, 2014)

u probably don't want to make a habit of coughing until you puke... gonna collapse a lung.. perhaps keep the dabs down to a small enough size that you don't cough so much? maybe do 3 small ones opposed to 1 big one that's what seems to work for us


----------

